# Tourney discussion???



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought this forum was 'tournament discussion'. If so, then why are so many threads locked up? I'm not sure why they are locked, but seems a little excessive. I think guys are trying to get some things figured out through this forum.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/tournament-forum-rules.275830/


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to have a "tournament discussions" forum for discussing rules and such about certain tournaments and another forum for a place for the tournament people to announce their events. This way we avoid the "bumping" and some not getting their fair share of OGF space and still give people with questions a place to ask them. Just an idea. Seems like a win win if it is possible to add another forum.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted on 12/9 and updated 1/13. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If the topic posts cannot contain replies from annyone, how is this a tournament discussion forum?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

So yeah sure looks like guys have been disregarding the multiple thread rule...adding another forum isn't the answer, but following that rule to make it fair is  I don't think this forum gets enough bulk activity to warrant 2. 

Again feel free to announce in a single post, update that post with changes and the discussions that come as a result...all good. But yeah when we see 3 separate posts from the same group all on the same page, flags go up.

So those of your directors who had multiple posts locked, msg me the link to 1 post you'd like to remain open, and we'll unlock it provided from here on out you use that post for all of your updates and announcements. Well leave it open (provided it follows the rules) until you make your post regarding next season. Fair enough?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

How is it fair for guys who have questions and no way to ask them? Is this site not supposed to be used to spread info and help other fishermen out? I agree about people maybe bumping to promote or having more than one thread about the same circuit but when it is a clear discussion going back and forth on a certain thread regarding rules, entry fees etc. I don't see that as taking advantage or trying to promote more then any other member. But I get that rules are rules and are there for a reason.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There are other ways to make contact and ask questions that are not specifically directed to the tournaments or circuit. If there is confusion on your part about a specific concern you can always pm(Conversations) the tournament director or the OP. Also, most all circuits have websites, email and Facebook pages in which you can contact them. It's always best to go directly to the main source to get the answers to your questions. JMO!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

polebender said:


> Also, most all circuits have websites, email and Facebook pages in which you can contact them. It's always best to go directly to the main source to get the answers to your questions. JMO!


So, no group discussions in a forum. Gotcha. Makes TOTAL sense. It will be so much easier for tournament directors to answer the same question 40 times via email.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you both miss where I said "update that post with updates and discussions that result"? That's exactly what that means. Discuss in one thread, not 3.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Did you both miss where I said "update that post with updates and discussions that result"? That's exactly what that means. Discuss in one thread, not 3.


I know exactly what you meant. I quoted the guy who suggested that circumventing the forum was a practical solution to a group discussion....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I misunderstood you misunderstanding me


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure why but rereading your comment shakedown I really have zero issues with it. Lol. I didn't grasp what you were saying first time around.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

young-gun21 said:


> So, no group discussions in a forum. Gotcha. Makes TOTAL sense. It will be so much easier for tournament directors to answer the same question 40 times via email.


No, I was just suggesting that if you couldn't get the answers that you wanted on here you could contact the tournament director or one of the club members directly. I'm all for open discussion.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

When I grow up I wanna be a bass tournament director... Shakedown street  get on'em! 

I just want to know who besides Jamie is running line tanks for the fish in 2016?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> When I grow up I wanna be a bass tournament director... Shakedown street  get on'em!
> 
> I just want to know who besides Jamie is running line tanks for the fish in 2016?


Well come on down a find out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Only if I get my 3rd place plaque....everything is East or North for me, no fish south.

Will indeed Mahoning TBX serve up organizational line tanks?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Scared! lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Alright, I didn't wanna have to pull this one out but...

I triple doggg dare you to have line tanks for Mahoning TBX

Now what


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I tripple doggg dare you to answer your emails instead of stirring the pot on here.  lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought this was a tournament discussion forum! hahahahaha

Where's Shakedown!

Hit me here [email protected]
No emails recd


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I know right lol, It will all come out good in the end. I am just sorry that some threads that were not part of this mix up were locked down.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sorry if I was part of the reason some of the threads were shut down. I was just trying to get some things cleared up. 

See you guys on the water. Should be a great tournament season.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Nipididdee said:


> When I grow up I wanna be a bass tournament director... Shakedown street  get on'em!
> 
> I just want to know who besides Jamie is running line tanks for the fish in 2016?


Stop hi jacking threads. Start your own discussion.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I just want to know who besides Jamie is running line tanks for the fish in 2016?


I am!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

For Tournament's with large fields line tanks are nice. For the average tournament with 30-40 boat fields they are not an issue. Today most of the boats trailer to the parking lot close to the weigh area. The fish go directly out of the wells to the scales.Years ago we had full fields and beached boats, that was when tanks were needed.

Even with tanks there is no assurance of reducing fish mortality. Does it help? Possible, but remember a long weigh in line will only having a few anglers getting to the line tanks while all behind them wait with water filled bags.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Since this is a tournament discussion forum, here goes ......

Long lines at the scales is a problem at tournaments with far fewer than 30 - 40 boats. If you're 10th in line at the scales you can usually count on a 15 or 20 minute wait before you actually get to the container you pour your fish into to have them looked at and sorted just prior to taking them to the scale.

During those 15 or 20 minutes you have 5 fish, if you have a limit, in a bag that may have 5 gallons of water in it, and in a lot of cases I've seen, probably less. These are fish that have been stressed throughout the day. Their respiratory rate is up, and they are releasing ammonia and other chemicals from their bodies that are making it harder for them to breath. The harder it is for them to breathe, the more stressed they become, and the more oxygen they consume.

I can tell you from painful experience that it doesn't take long for 5 fish to use up the dissolved oxygen in what was probably 10 to 15 gallons of water. Water that had Catch and Release, and a T&H Pro Air system running in it. My partner and I lost what would have most likely been the big bag on the second day of a two day tournament at Mosquito last year. Over 11 lbs of bass died in probably a little more than 20 minutes. All because of a leaking line in my live well that let live well water leak out and into the bilge of my boat.

Anyhow .... most of the bags I see come to the scale have no visual clues that a live well water treatment is in use. The fish may be injured or had their slime coat removed which coupled with their stress, makes them more susceptible to disease.

Do line tanks solve the problem of captive stressed fish. It depends.

I've seen anglers utilize the water in line tanks by pouring out some or most of the water in their bags, and getting water from the line tanks to refill them. I've also seen anglers simply put their bag in the water of the holding tank. The latter really does nothing to help the fish other than possibly reducing the water temperature in the bag slightly. And that is debatable, as the water in line tanks is taken from shallow water. Be that as it may. The line tank is really of no benefit to the fish for the angler that merely soaks their bag in it.

To utilize a line tank to its fullest, weigh in bags made of mesh, which ideally from a participants perspective, be provided by the tournament organizing body, or a weigh in bag with a removable mesh liner that the angler could then remove and place into the the line tank while they wait to be called to the scales.

The latter type of bag mentioned is available at Tackle Warehouse. It is the Accu Cull Tournament Weigh Bag. It's cost is $27.99. A bit pricey, but it benefits the angler using it when a tournament organization has gone to the trouble of setting up line tanks.

Line tanks are a good thing for the angler and the fish. They certainly can't hurt, but they definitely can help. And I applaud any tournament organization that uses them.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Like I said tanks can help but stress put on a bass jaked into a boat, bounced off the counsel and allowed to flop on a grimy dry carpet has more effect.
I hate to watch the elite pros on how they handle fish. Some are good but others treat the fish like they are like a piece of trash and handle those fish all kinds of wrong.
Last year the circuit I fished averaged 40-50 boats there was never more than maybe 1-3 guys waiting to weigh. Most took their time and it went very smooth. Does anyone here remember the lines bags of fish in Spring Redman, BFL tourneys on Erie?

To say or boast about line tanks like I said really doesn't prove anything about a basses mortality. The best system is catch, weigh and release in the boat. I know that would take a completely different approach but for the sake of the fish its something to consider in this high tech world we live today.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm convinced that the key to fish care-especially in summer-starts as soon as you land the fish to reduce it's stress level. Cooling water, full air, additives, and water changes, but it must start right away. Continued through the day and weigh-in of course.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

I fished the team xtreme event on west branch last August and was pretty worried about my fish waiting so long to weigh in just sitting in my weigh bag. Was a good event, just sad the fish were more stressed than they needed to be and there was at the most like 15 boats in the field


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Also see many time how fish are released being a problem. Sometimes they are just tossed into shallow, muddy water and left there. I've revived and released others' catches back out into deeper water. Or they are just dumped out of the bag from 5+ ft off a dock. Not many take the time to release by hand to at least make sure they swim away.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Twitch13 said:


> I fished the team xtreme event on west branch last August and was pretty worried about my fish waiting so long to weigh in just sitting in my weigh bag. Was a good event, just sad the fish were more stressed than they needed to be and there was at the most like 15 boats in the field


With 15 boats there is no reason for everybody to be in line at the same time. Pull out ,pull near and wait a few minutes or so to weigh in. If 40 boats can do it 15 can.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

POST event mortality is the issue of concern - the 48-72 hrs after release

Warm water (70 and above) 02 used in just a weigh bag without treated 02 water exchanges from organizational help... you just as well fillet them if your 10th in line...

http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

It's amazing to me how bass anglers are their own worst enemy.

Just the public perception of these efforts pays long term benefits. Little alone the proven scientific biological benefit of reducing stress and increasing oxygen.

Bassbully 52 _"Does anyone here remember the lines bags of fish in Spring Redman, BFL tourneys on Erie?"_ This was EXACTLY the practices of the past (along with even more recent times in the 90's and early 00's locally elsewhere) that motivated me to shift from angler to director. It took us a couple of seasons at Lado to realize we were part of the problem and evolved to now, what should be PART of the solution.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Our bigger catfish tourneys are usually a drive through weigh in but often with 150+ boats your in line for anywhere from 1-2 hrs after youve pulled out of the lake ( usually takes an hr for partner to get trailer and loaded up) so your really limited as you can not change water now. Most bigger tourneys have large recovery swimming pools set up that are heavily oxygenated and able to verify that fish are alive and in good shape. Not sure what the fix is but something needs to be done. Even though catfish are tough critters there is always a few floaters after weigh in. Depressing to see


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bassbully, I'm certainly not trying to start an argument, or calling you a liar, I'm just curious as to what circuit you fished last year?

The only reason I ask is because every circuit I've ever fished has had more than 1-3 guys waiting in line to weigh in. That includes tournaments where you were only allowed to bring your fish to the scale in bags that were provided by the tournament organization, and only a limited amount of bags were given out at one time.

While I don't agree that line tanks add any stress to fish, I do agree that the way some bass are landed in tournaments goes a long way to increasing both immediate, and post release mortality. I'm guilty of using poor fish landing techniques on some fish I catch in tournaments. And it's most always the bigger fish. If I can flip it in the boat and land it on the deck or the floor of the boat, I do.

In my defense, albeit a weak defense by some peoples standards, I use a live well water treatment to help combat and treat the injuries I know I am inevitably causing by landing some fish in the manner I do.

I do use a net if and when I have the time to battle the fish in more open water, but nets are damaging to the fish as well. And if you net a fish and then lay the net on the floor of the boat to remove the hook, which happens quite often, especially if you're netting fish you've caught on a crankbait, you pretty much might as well have not used the net.

I agree almost completely with Buzzking's post. And I say almost simply because I believe it can start shortly after you put your . But it can only start that quickly if you have live well check before boat numbers are being called for blast off. Live well checks that are done as you drive by the boat calling your boat number for blast off in my estimation, are a bad thing because it delays the angler from filling his or her live well, if they so choose.

My normal routine in the morning is to put the boat in the water, pick up my partner at the dock and then head to the area the tournament will be blasting off from. When I get to that area, I immediately start filling my live well and put in the water treatment. I also turn on my Pro Air system and leave it on for the rest of the day.

I do this because 1. I want water in the live well so the first fish of the day isn't flopping around in the live well as it fills. 2. Because I want the coolest water I can get in the live well. Which 99.9% of the time is the water first thing in the morning. 3. Because I want the maximum amount of dissolved oxygen in the water that I can get, before I start putting fish in. Add that to what Buzzking outlined, and you have a pretty solid fish care program.

And finally, Nip couldn't be more correct when he says that bass tournament anglers (not all) are their own worst enemies. Poor or non existent fish care can not only kill the fish we pay money to fish for. It can cost you money at the scales. We'd be stupid not to pay more attention to how we care for our fish.

Sorry for the long posts, but this topic is one that should concern everyone that fishes tournaments, or just fishes for bass because they're fun to try and catch.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not going to name the circuit since its not important to this conversation. Lets just say I have been doing is along time and those that know me know I'm a fair and very honest guy. As for bass fisherman being their own worst enemy that is 100% correct.

In fact the head of ODNR told me to my face years ago that We (bass fisherman) were the cause for our low fish numbers and strain on our lakes. Just because we have pro air, live wells chemical's and line tanks does not always give a bass a chance to be released and live.
Not everybody respects the fish and I have been guilty of a flop fish myself.

I think the circuits that are going the extra mile with tanks are to be commended and also any anglers who work and try to give a bass the best chance for survival.
My issue was circuit's bragging that they had line tanks and condemning those who don't. Some circuits have the money and following to do so others do not.
The fisherman need to relax and take their time weighing fish. In low turnout events it can be done.

I just want to see everybody get along which it appears is still hard to do in the bass tourney world. I left tourney fishing when I was in my prime for similar reasons and got sick of the ego's and attitudes. I just got back a few years ago and see sadly, nothing really has changed.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

i have condemned the failures of organizational care for the last ten years.

DoBass and many others worked hand in hand with ODNR for a number of years to help provide statistical data and determine new appropriate management regulations with annual meetings and education.

This discussion is not personal and we indeed take great pride in helping shift paradigms of organizational care.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Its not that expensive? My tanks have been tested by DNR and have had some of the highest oxygen content that they have tested. 125.00 per tank was our cost at the time. I am sure if you run an event that a sponsor would probably help pitch in for the cost. The big expense is scales and everyone seems to be able to get them. If anyone would like our design I can put you in touch with the gentleman who designed our tanks. We would love to help anyone who needs it any way we can. I am sure the other trails on here would extend that same courtesy.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

+$20 pump, done. Its not a matter of cost, its a matter of effort.


----------

